# after getting critical visa.



## prpr301 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I am new to the forum,
i am having some doubts.
My skill set is SAP functional.
which category it will come in critical skill in SA?. 

I believe that we initially gets a one year visa for searching jobs in SA.
What are all the places in SA to get a job in SAP.?

I am not sure that i will find a job in SAP , 
can i take a similar job in IT?, like Analyst or Call center.
or any job in IT is fine or , Am in suppose to take to take any jobs outside IT side.

Is there any problem in that ,kindly advice ,

Tell me how the critical visa is being converted to Work permit, it is being done by the employer or employee, do we need to get this package for extending our critical skills in SA?

Thanks & Regards
pradeep


----------



## sagar525 (Apr 7, 2014)

prpr301 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to the forum,
> i am having some doubts.
> ...


Hi prpr301

Though I don't have answers to all your questions, here are few points that might help you:

1. If you start your critical skills application now, it might take upto 6 months to get the actual VISA. (as there are multiple stages involved)
2. If you don't have a job offer while applying for visa, then you get 90 days period for job search once you get the visa. If within 90 days you are not able to find job, then you can apply for extension of another 90 days. 
3. The validity of Critical Skills visa is 5 years. However you must be employed in same profession category as that of visa. You are required to report to DHA once in a year.
4. You can change the job on same visa provided new job is in same category as that of your visa.

Hope this helps.

Sagar


----------



## prpr301 (Feb 1, 2014)

sagar525 said:


> Hi prpr301
> 
> Though I don't have answers to all your questions, here are few points that might help you:
> 
> ...


Hi Sagar,
i did not understand this point.
do we need to extend our visa every 90 day vtillone year ?
3. The validity of Critical Skills visa is 5 years. However you must be employed in same profession category as that of visa. You are required to report to DHA once in a year.
I am going as an sap consutant , can i join any it field job that my question?sometimes its difficult to get?
4. You can change the job on same visa provided new job is in same category as that of your visa.
category means It field?

kindly reply for my queries.

Thanks & Regards
Pradeep


----------



## sagar525 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello,

Please refer to the following link to know if your functional area falls under critical skills:

http://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/Critical_Skills_Visa_090614.pdf

Now let me explain with example:

I am an Information Security professional. Now South Africa has IT Security Specialist job role listed in their critical skills list (refer above list). While I applied for the critical skills visa, my experience as an IT Security Specialist got verified and certified. So now upon getting the visa, I am allowed to work as an IT Security Specialist with any employer of my choice. However if I wish to do some other work (other than IT Security)then I might have to go through entire process again.

Regarding 90 days period:
While you apply for the visa if you don't have the job offer in hand, initially you get 90 days period for job search. If you don't get the job in these 90 days you may apply for extension of another 90 days. Now if you find a job then you can stay there either till your employment is valid or your visa is valid (visa is valid for 5 years and can be renewed after that, you can apply for PR after 5 years as well)


For more information , I would suggest you to go through the FAQ's at http://www.dha.gov.za/index.php/scarce-skills-work-quotas

Hope this helps.

Sagar.


----------



## prpr301 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dear Sagar,
Thanks for the info.
From the above information ,1. i can come to a conclusion that if i am getting a skill visa as " system analyst" , i need to get job which has a similar title ? . 2. Can anybody tell were sap functional comes under which title ( is is system analyst or Enterprise architect) honestly i am unable to find 3.i have seen one of the friend visa its mentioned that that u can enter any date before 2020.02.15, there is no time line for entering south africa after getting visa ? 4.after getting visa can we try to apply online from india & wait for the job offer ? 5. how much time i can contact visa office with my job offer ( sometime they reject saying that it doesnot comes under ur skill) ?I am sorry for asking curious to know about 

Regards
pradeep


----------

